# Unwrapping dvd packaging is a pain in...



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

:rant:

Is it just me being lazy?, or does the extra amount of effort being used to unwrap a dvd a waste of time? I just bought a dvd today, but the packaging on this little baby took me close to 15 minutes to insert a slice/ Cut/ tear/ rip/ nip/ pull/ and use my teeth on to get the %$#@$#$#@##!! wrapping off. I mean do they have to put that special sticker tape on top and bottom of jacket as well as the sides?? I ended up damaging a small area of the paper sleeve along the edge. I mean these discs are only 20 bucks.. Can you imagine trying to open up a carton of smokes @$60 bucks if they were wrapped as tight as a single dvd??? 

Too much security stickers everywhere. The security stickers on the inside packaging under the plastic that holds the dvd's in Starship Troopers, Memento special edition and Legend are ridiculous. You can't take them off because they are under the packaging. *sigh*......... :lol:........I feel better now.

:rant:


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

i know what you mean-i bought a dvd last night and i was ripping packaging off ad infinitum to the point on the first one i accidently ripped off the plastic cover holding the disc title cover in place thinking it was MORE wrapping needing to come off!!!!very frustrating...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Those security strips are a PITA, I have 4 slightly damaged DVD cases from trying to take them off.


----------

